# CAR Totaled Due to Hail.......



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Well Guys yet another story in the Saga of my car.....Two weeks ago we had a hail storm. My car and my 97 Dodge Pick up both got dinged. My truck got about 1400 dollars in repairs needed(already settled) MY car got 2300 in damage. Yes 2300 with a total of 40 dings...That I can find. Most on the curves of the back quarter panel. So my insurance company totaled my car....Lets see the NADA was $1950... and after my buy back and my deductable I got a little over $600. Can you belive they said Fair auction value was $550. Oh well I keep my baby and my title didnt get branded a salvage(they cant do this for hail). Just thought you guys might want to know. I still can insure my car just liability only.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice! so you made about 550.00 keep your car, and you keep it as liability...Woot woot! lol, i'm pretty sure you already had liability already.


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Nah it was more like 650...The diff between auction and value minus the deduct...Had full coverage to begin with because ya never know. So all in all my car cost me 2100..LOL since I got the refund....


----------



## 240newbie (Feb 9, 2005)

So you totaled your car but get to keep it and make money? Sounds like a pretty sweet deal to me. Will you have made money even after you fix it?


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

you had full coverage? Ouch....I'm only using liabilty on my insurance (well Idon't pay my insurance, so it's the best way for me) but look on the brightside, your liabilty should be like 100 a month.  Welcome to the cheap insurance club! lol


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

zellx2004 said:


> you had full coverage? Ouch....I'm only using liabilty on my insurance (well Idon't pay my insurance, so it's the best way for me) but look on the brightside, your liabilty should be like 100 a month.  Welcome to the cheap insurance club! lol



Well Damn if I was paying 100 a month for one car I would stop driving.... Oh by the way did I mention I am old and all my crazy teenage tickets have gone away( 3 excessive speeds,9 regular speeding, 2 suspended licenses and 2 wrecked 1 truck 1 car...But that was almost 20 years ago. ) so my insurance is cheap. I keep telling my kids that they are paying their own insurance and car. I had too when I was young and it was like Over 150 a month for full coverage back in the early 80's today it would be like 50.. Now I pay like 180 for 3 cars full coverage and a boat.


----------

